# Bondic - UV Activated Glue



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

*And MLS laughed when I suggested UV activated glue.... 

http://notaglue.com/*

I HAVE NO COMMERCIAL INTEREST. But I did buy one.


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

So, results?

Inquiring minds wish to know.. 

Cheers
Neil


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Verrry interesssting
Thanks for posting

Harvey C.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Who laughed, I said I used it with watch crystals....


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

What.... none of you have been to see your dentist in the last 5 or more years...??!!?
They use a UV cure for fillings....stick it right in your mouth..

Nothing new here... move along!!

GeeeZ.. LOL!!


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

SD90WLMT said:


> What.... none of you have been to see your dentist in the last 5 or more years...??!!?
> They use a UV cure for fillings....stick it right in your mouth..
> 
> Nothing new here... move along!!
> ...



I think you have a typo, 25 years.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

So who is going to try it and report back?
http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_6xwv89h0cm_e


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

GeeZ Chris...one number....!! LOL ..

yea.. been awhile ugh..


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

It won't go hard in the tube like super glue. I wonder how well it will work with the type of plastic LGB use.

Andrew


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

I used Bondic today to make a series of rivets. Just touch the glue applicator to the surface and leave a drop. It forms small rounded dome that looks like a rivet. Simply shine the blue UV light for 5 seconds on each drop and instant rivet. I marked the surface to be riveted with a pencil line and a cross line for spacing and glued away.

Bondic takes paint very well. Try it, faster than drilling a series of holes and inserting pins or track nails or using a rivet punch and it looks the same.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to post your results, this stuff slipped of my radar with the demise of the TV ads.
John


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Check light curing units on e bay under dental,$ 20 units+larger amount of refills


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Glad to see a post regards this product which I've seen offered for sale basic unit $18cdn at one of our hardware stores for a couple yrs. now. 


But I personally did not try. Glad to hear of some usage. Still wonder about outdoor usage long term (ie. been wondering about best adhesive for Aristo' transmission towers)


doug c


----------



## adir tom (Dec 4, 2011)

unfortunately, there are hundreds of uv cureable polymers in the commercial market, but noone packages them for consumer use. Cyanoacrylates for dental and electronics industry for 25 years. epoxies for automotive. almost all finishes (which can be used as glues and fillers) for flooring, toy and appliances are all uv cureable to allow for fast production. They are cheap to be cost effective. We as small use consumers just don't have access to them.


----------

